# homelite ST 185 trimmer



## Fish (May 30, 2006)

Hi to all newbie here

First is this a good trimmer ? Should I try to fix it or get a new one ?
I think its a fuel delivery problem. I can spray carb cleaner in it and it runs for a sec or so. does the fuel tank need to be pressurized ? I will check the fuel filter

Thanks Fish


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, it is worth fixing. Most likely the carb needs to be removed, cleaned and rebuilt. May also need new fuel lines and filter.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Homelite is a good brand.And a cloged air filter will keep anything from runing.
The same thing goes for the muffler.But judging from what you said,I'd check the compression,and if it is 90 PSI or higher I'd check the fuel lines an fuel filter,and if ok,go straight to the carb.Clean it out real good.And replace the diaphragms and gaskets.And don't forget the round (cup shaped) screen inlet filter inside the fuel pump side of the carburetor.


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2006)

Thanks

Where do I get a rebuild kit for the carb ?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Take your carb.to any small engine shop and you should be able to pick one for around $8-10


----------

